# got hooked on laxitive tablets



## boyfriend no.1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi my name is mark and my girlfriend was diagnosed wit ibs a few years ago and told to take laxitive tablets. she still suffers very badly from stomach pains and constipation but is taking 5-6 laxitive tablets daily. The problem is when she stops taking them the pain is unbearable but also starts 2 bleed from her vagina. any1 have a similar problem or knows how to help??


----------



## Erica<3 (Nov 2, 2010)

boyfriend no.1 said:


> Hi my name is mark and my girlfriend was diagnosed wit ibs a few years ago and told to take laxitive tablets. she still suffers very badly from stomach pains and constipation but is taking 5-6 laxitive tablets daily. The problem is when she stops taking them the pain is unbearable but also starts 2 bleed from her vagina. any1 have a similar problem or knows how to help??


She needs to see a doctor, I would recommend taking natural laxatives (available through teas and supplements). She needs to see her doctor first before switching... no one should be taking that many laxatives (in my opinion) and the bleeding is a concern.


----------

